# New 1cm sling enclosure



## Paul1126 (Aug 9, 2017)

Alright, I decided to rehome my two slings using these plastic containers that are slightly smaller than a 16oz deli cup.
Tiny water dish in the enclosure.
The sling in the photo is a b.boehmei 

What do you guys think? Is there anything else I can do to make my slings happy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666 (Aug 9, 2017)

waaaaay bigger than it needs to be

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Aug 9, 2017)

user 666 said:


> waaaaay bigger than it needs to be


Unfortunately this is the smallest I can get locally, it is smaller than a 16oz.
Other than having trouble catching prey is there any other downside to the enclosure?


----------



## user 666 (Aug 9, 2017)

it's fine, but i would give it a hide over  starter burrow.


----------



## Paul1126 (Aug 9, 2017)

user 666 said:


> it's fine, but i would give it a hide over  starter burrow.


Thanks for the response, as for the hide I do have a couple of micro hides, unfortunately they may be to big for the enclosure. I may just buy fake leaves tomorrow and make a makeshift hide tomorrow night.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Aug 9, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> Thanks for the response, as for the hide I do have a couple of micro hides, unfortunately they may be to big for the enclosure. I may just buy fake leaves tomorrow and make a makeshift hide tomorrow night.


Cork bark is what I use, even for slings. Just brake off a small piece an partially bury it, works perfect.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## louise f (Aug 9, 2017)

The enclosures looks just fine. Like @Nightstalker47 said, a piece of cork bark is just fine. I use this as well for most of my T`s.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul1126 (Aug 9, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Cork bark is what I use, even for slings. Just brake off a small piece an partially bury it, works perfect.


This is a good idea, however cork bark is expensive but it'll probably be worth it although I managed to squeeze in a small hide it's a little big for them though, have a look at the picture.



louise f said:


> The enclosures looks just fine


Great, I think it's better than the vials I had them in. With a water source I feel much better.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 9, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> Unfortunately this is the smallest I can get locally, it is smaller than a 16oz.
> Other than having trouble catching prey is there any other downside to the enclosure?


Dont worry, they will do just fine in those enclosures. I bred Heterothele villosella last year and when the  babies turned 1st molt witch is quite small of their size. they got their own cricket box each one.

This is how they are today  Adult size. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






and this is the offspring they made this year. What you see on this pic is a nymph  under a microscope





1st molt slings.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Love 3


----------



## louise f (Aug 9, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> This is a good idea, however cork bark is expensive but it'll probably be worth it although I managed to squeeze in a small hide it's a little big for them though, have a look at the picture.
> 
> 
> Great, I think it's better than the vials I had them in. With a water source I feel much better.


Much better, looks really nice. Just what a spider like.


----------



## Paul1126 (Aug 9, 2017)

louise f said:


> Dont worry, they will do just fine in those enclosures. I bred Heterothele villosella last year and when the babies turned 1st molt witch is quite small of their size. they got their own cricket box each one.
> 
> This is how they are today  Adult size.


Gee, couldn't imagine looking after all them slings. But good job that's dedication for you.
Funnily enough I have a lot of containers lots of cricket tubs, didn't think of using them for my Ts.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 9, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> Gee, couldn't imagine looking after all them slings. But good job that's dedication for you.
> Funnily enough I have a lot of containers lots of cricket tubs, didn't think of using them for my Ts.


Hehe, well they do require some serious feedings and water when you got so many. But i love it. 
You can easily use those cricket tubs. But the homes you already gave them are super nice


----------



## Paul1126 (Aug 9, 2017)

louise f said:


> Hehe, well they do require some serious feedings and water when you got so many. But i love it.
> You can easily use those cricket tubs. But the homes you already gave them are super nice


I can imagine, I have 4 Ts, one in premolt so I don't do much feeding a part from my 2 slings which I feed 2 times a week.
I will keep the cricket tubs in mind, I am pretty obsessive about tubs every time I enter a shop and see one I like I have to buy it...

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 9, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> This is a good idea, however cork bark is expensive but it'll probably be worth it although I managed to squeeze in a small hide it's a little big for them though, have a look at the picture.
> 
> 
> Great, I think it's better than the vials I had them in. With a water source I feel much better.


That looks much better, it will appreciate the hide and the water dish, don't worry about the size of the enclosure, it'll soon grow into it.....I would partially bury the hide into the substrate so it has a more secure feeling inside the hide. It can always remove substrate if it's too deep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Aug 9, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> That looks much better, it will appreciate the hide and the water dish, don't worry about the size of the enclosure, it'll soon grow into it.....I would burry the hide into the substrate so it has a more secure feeling inside the hide. It can always remove substrate if it's too deep.


I'll keep that in mind and will try to remember to do this at some point, their both due a feed tomorrow so don't want to disturb them, plus I'm tired now and the vagans is currently appreciating the hide and the boehmei is exploring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 9, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> I'll keep that in mind and will try to remember to do this at some point, their both due a feed tomorrow so don't want to disturb them, plus I'm tired now and the vagans is currently appreciating the hide and the boehmei is exploring.


Oh well, that's great to hear, hopefully they'll appreciate the hides and continue to use them, I was concerned it seemed a bit big, but as you said the B. vagans is liking the hide, excellent!


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 9, 2017)

If that enclosure is smaller than 16 oz. then it is not 'way too big' as @user 666 said-- sorry pal!

16 oz. is about the biggest I would go for a sling that size however. A lot of keepers put them in tiny 4 oz. deli cups or what have you, and that's fine but there is nothing wrong with using a 16 oz. deli cup. I personally like to mix sphagnum moss in with my slings because they can hide under the moss and also use it to start hides and make tunnels. 






Here is a picture of mine, of a .75" C. marshalli sling's enclosure for example







And here is how my A. ezendami utilized their sphagnum as webbing points and such.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 9, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> If that enclosure is smaller than 16 oz. then it is not 'way too big' as @user 666 said-- sorry pal!
> 
> 16 oz. is about the biggest I would go for a sling that size however. A lot of keepers put them in tiny 4 oz. deli cups or what have you, and that's fine but there is nothing wrong with using a 16 oz. deli cup. I personally like to mix sphagnum moss in with my slings because they can hide under the moss and also use it to start hides and make tunnels.
> 
> ...


What size are the enclosures that you have used?


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 9, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> What size are the enclosures that you have used?


I've used very small ones, not sure exactly what the oz. was on them anymore. It was when I was starting out. I've used tiny arboreal set ups and tiny terrestrial set ups. But I rehoused all to 16 oz. deli cups and never had any issues. I'd say when my collection was at it's biggest I was caring for 15 or so terrestrial T slings in 16 oz. deli cups, ranging in species. Brachypelma, Nhandu, Augacephalus, Ceratogyrus, Euathlus, Grammostola. Maybe something I'm forgetting, I'm not sure.

My go to was always terrestrial slings under 1.5" went into 16 oz. deli cups, and arboreal slings under 2" went into a 32 oz. deli cup. 

Right now my go to is a 20 oz. plastic screw top jar for both arboreal and terrestrial. It's about the same circumference as a 16 oz. deli, just deeper. I don't have any .5" terrestrial slings at the moment, just a 1" B. albiceps and .5" C. versicolor. 

This is how I set it up for a 1" B. albiceps sling







And this is how I set it up for C. versicolor







It's not as tall as I like for Avics/Caribena but given their size right now in comparison, it's a decent height.







So far I like the set up. When I found plastic jars with a clear lid I had to give them a shot. I prefer screw-top closures to the snap-close you have to do on deli containers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 10, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> So far I like the set up. When I found plastic jars with a clear lid I had to give them a shot. I prefer screw-top closures to the snap-close you have to do on deli containers.


Deli containers can be a right pain - I prefer the screw top lids as well, if only I could find some, I'm going to check out eBay to see what they've got, mine are in snap on deli cups at the moment.


----------



## Paul1126 (Aug 10, 2017)

Some nice looking enclosures, I would definitely prefer screw on lids to snap ones but it's the best I can get.
Good to know the sizes are fine.
Boehmei hasn't seemed to use the hide as of yet and both refused a feed this morning.


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 10, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> Deli containers can be a right pain - I prefer the screw top lids as well, if only I could find some, I'm going to check out eBay to see what they've got, mine are in snap on deli cups at the moment.


Ugh, tell me about it. The first deli cups I ever bought were 'heavy duty' and I really didn't think anything about it because I was brand new to using them. They were thick plastic which yes made them more durable BUT it also meant that they weren't as clear and the top was almost white so you definitely couldn't see through it plus it was a pain to get on and off because the seal was meant to withstand a small drop and not dump soup everywhere. I know it had to disturb my Ts, *every* time I struggled with that stupid lid.



Paul1126 said:


> Some nice looking enclosures, I would definitely prefer screw on lids to snap ones but it's the best I can get.
> Good to know the sizes are fine.
> Boehmei hasn't seemed to use the hide as of yet and both refused a feed this morning.


Don't worry, I rehoused my B. albiceps 4 days ago and it still won't start a hide. You can pre-kill and leave it in there, see if it will find it and eat on it's own accord.


----------



## Paul1126 (Aug 10, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Don't worry, I rehoused my B. albiceps 4 days ago and it still won't start a hide. You can pre-kill and leave it in there, see if it will find it and eat on it's own accord


Nah, I'm not worried the option is there for the little T, I did exactly that I just pre killed a bigger cricket cut it up and left it in there. So I'll see if they've ate once I return from work. Although I have my suspicions that the vagans could be pre molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 10, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> Nah, I'm not worried the option is there for the little T, I did exactly that I just pre killed a bigger cricket cut it up and left it in there. So I'll see if they've ate once I return from work. Although I have my suspicions that the vagans could be pre molt.


Ahhhh, yes that would explain the kill & drop behavior. If it is, I hope all goes will with their molt!


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 10, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I know it had to disturb my Ts, *every* time I struggled with that stupid lid.


The deli-cups I use aren't that bad, they  have some give in them which makes them easier to come off, I find that if the lid is really tight give the sides of the lid a little press outwards, it makes them so much easier to take off. In the past, when I first got the cups, I knew that every time I opened them they were disturbing the T's. But it's all good now, with that little trick - bending the lids!


----------



## Paul1126 (Aug 10, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Ahhhh, yes that would explain the kill & drop behavior. If it is, I hope all goes will with their molt!


Actually I'm completely wrong, Vagans took the cricket and went back into the hide and the boehmei hasn't touched his pre killed prey and what I can only assume has retreated into the hide I can't seem it as the substrate blocks my view.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

